# Monster Flounder - The secrets??



## Rodsy.com (Dec 31, 2014)

So all of you flatty chasers out there, what is your biggest secret for landing a monster doormat??


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Make sure all five prongs go thru the head. 
Just had to, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I wish I had a secret for getting the door mats unfortunately the door mats have been few far and between.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

In late Sept./early October before the big flounder, move from the upper bay system, my sons and I caught fish up to six pounds on rod /reel. 
All or the majority have all been on large baits,1/2oz. jig with a four or five inch plastic K-grub bait. tipped with a finger mullet ,croaker, menhaden, or lady fish belly strip. 
The past two years have been really bad in regard to quality and quantity of fish with heavy rainfall flushing out the upper bay systems.


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

Luck...I tracked a 24" fish last year for 2 days before finally catching up with it. Definitely something I will never forget, the rush was just as bad as buck fever.


----------



## Rodsy.com (Dec 31, 2014)

I catch a lot of fish, flounder are my favorite. It seems like I catch more 15 inch flounder than anything (other than croakers this year, the amount of croakers this year was ridiculous).


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

that's a great question, my only answer is to fish HARD and you might run into one


----------



## Rodsy.com (Dec 31, 2014)

Outgoing tide? I was told years ago that outgoing tide washes the fish out and incoming tide washes them in. I know they didn't literally mean that but for some reason it always stuck. Do you have better luck on outgoing tide?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

What size would a Flounder have to be to be called a "Monster"?


----------



## Rodsy.com (Dec 31, 2014)

Based on last year, anything over 15 inches lol


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

two ways:
1. Like limit out said above (and like Craig Boutwell told me: fish, move, fish, move
2. Put a gig in a little kids hand. Beginners luck or whatever you want to call it That's when I see most of them. Never fails.


----------



## Rodsy.com (Dec 31, 2014)

*Bigger Bait, Bigger Fish?*

Anything to the saying bigger bait bigger fish?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

practice, practice, practice!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

dunno what went wrong----here's pic.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Flounder9.75 said:


> What size would a Flounder have to be to be called a "Monster"?


Flounder9.75 
everyone has an opinion as too what they consider a monster /trophy flounder......mine is any fish over 5lbs. or 22".
Most of what we catch are 2-3 lb. fish 17"-20".


----------

